# new little boy



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Holy cow that is tiny!!!!! Yorkies, like Maltese don't have an undercoat, so yes they can get cold, no matter how long their hair is. Whether or not they *need* clothes depends on how often they're exposed to the cold, how cold it is and if they even like wearing clothes. Bailey loves it, but I think it's awful when people force it on a dog. I live in an old drafty house and he even needs a t-shirt indoors sometimes. (Insulation is next on the mile long list of things this money pit needs, lol.)


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

AWE! Congratulations on your new baby!! I LOVE YORKIES!! They are my second favorite after Standard Poodles... We've owned 2 in the past, but they were never quite that small, one was about 6 lbs and the other 4ish... boths girls... they are loveable and so smart and funny!! They did have voices though, that's for sure... a leaf couldn't blow by the window without them both letting us know!! :doh: I miss ours like crazy and I think someday, a Yorkie will most likely find it's way into our lives again!! 
I'm SO happy for you!! Enjoy your new wee one.. and YES start shopping for clothes!! FUN! :dance:


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I always thought clothes were a requirement........kidding! Congrats and I would love to see pictures!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Yeah, where are the pictures?

I thought it was mandatory for Yorkies to have a plastic barrette shaped like a bow to keep the hair out of their eyes. Pink being optional.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

haha, just kidding... but you get the point!


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

Too funny *heather*, and I could not agree more!
WHERE ARE THE PHOTOS?


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

*here they are*

Ok, I get the point  Here are photos. 

Isn't he a beauty? I know NOTHING about yorkies but I think he's stunning. The girl in the photo is my 11yr old daughter holding Alastor at the fun match with one of the ribons he won with his old owner. The ones of him outside were given to us by his old owner of Alastor at 6 months or so. I thought yorkies were supposed to be blue as adults but like I said I am really uneducated.


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

He's ssssooooo adorable!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

> He loves our dogs like crazy (I think he has OCD or something because his tongue is ALWAYS going)...


I thought you were talking about the owner for a second there. LOL

Congrats! Glad he's going to a great home, but really sorry to hear that the poor man has to give up his baby though. That has to be tough.


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

What a cutie!!! I know several yorkies and they are wonderful pets. They don't seem to relize how small they are. Your daughter looks like she's in love. Congrats


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Very Nice Looking Yorkie IMO - that is one dog that is popular in my area.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

.........and your daughter is adorable too. Love dark hair and eyes  

My daughter is 19 so she lightens the hair now.......like me


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

He's very cute! And I love the name Alastor for a little Yorkie. Seems so dignified.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

He is very cute. I know nothing about Yorkies, except that my childhood neighbors had one named Puff, he was very cute, but my neighbors didn't train him at all.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

The majority of dogs I see in the city are Yorkies, followed by shih tzus. In NJ, where I live, pit bulls are the most common breed.


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

Not all Yorkies turn blue. Some are the black and gold. My cousin had a tiny little girl that looked A LOT like your little guy! She was also black and gold. Soooo cute 

My Shorkie has lots of clothes. I knit his sweaters whenever we need to change it up some. He wears them all winter and on chilly summer days. I also thought clothes were mandatory LOL


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

You all joke about clothes being mandatory, but Perry and TQ have REALLY extensive wardrobes! lol

Yeah, I know, I'm a loser. But admittedly, my dogs love to dress up, it's something special. They get super excited when they see a hoodie out (on a chilly day) and ready to be put on. Perry gets so excited he tries to stick his head through ANY hole... ie arm holes. That doesn't work..

Anyway, he is so cute! I've only known a few yorkies in my life, and for the most part they were awesome!

(There was ONE though... let's just say Great Granny got a lot more visitors once Gigi was gone! Horrible as that sounds!)


----------



## Eklectic (Nov 9, 2009)

Congratulations! He is adorable!
I have Malteses and one daughter has a Yorkie that weighs 4 pounds.
It has been quite cold here this winter but none of the little ones have really needed a coat so far. If it is too cold the run outside and do their business and come right back in and when when it is warmer 5-15F, they just want to play outside!! LOL


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a handsome little character!! Congrats, and many wishes for a long, happy, healthy life together!!


----------

